# highest indoor yeild?



## undrx (Jul 20, 2009)

hey everyone, im looking for everyone's opinions on what is the highest yeilding strains and where u recommend getting them from.  Has anyone heard of "cheese"? my friend in UK said that it is the best out there now


----------



## smokybear (Jul 20, 2009)

All strains can potentially yield a great deal but will it be quality smoke that you want? It's really all personal preference my friend. Find a strain that you really like and go from there. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## undrx (Jul 20, 2009)

well compared to what is out there in abundance, most all strains mentioned here are proper strength for me. Wondering if those places that advertise 600gram etc really does produce anything close to that under perfect circumstances


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2009)

undrx said:
			
		

> Wondering if those places that advertise 600gram etc really does produce anything close to that under perfect circumstances



Generally not--breeders estimates should always be taken with a grain of salt--this includes both yield estimates and flowering time estimates.  Do keep in ming, though, that the yield estimates are for a sq meter (approx 10.75 sq ft).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

yes IMO..your plants from same breader grown in your enviorment  will do diffrent  from Mine...My buddy down in Oragon  grows thge same stuff as me..and has asked how I get 2.5  OZ  a plant  where he gets 1.5-2.0..IMO...the enviorment has something to do with yield...and yes we all shoot for PERFECT  Enviorment....good luck to you and keep us posted


----------



## MiracleDro (Jul 24, 2009)

I would say some good yielding indoor strains with good conditions would be ;big bud, northern lights, AK-47. I've seen people get crazy yields from everything though.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I would have to agree UKCheese gives an excellent yeild,IMHO
There must be others I also have NL they are ok but the cheese is better.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yes IMO..your plants from same breader grown in your enviorment will do diffrent from Mine...My buddy down in Oragon grows thge same stuff as me..and has asked how I get 2.5 OZ a plant where he gets 1.5-2.0..IMO...the enviorment has something to do with yield...and yes we all shoot for PERFECT Enviorment....good luck to you and keep us posted


 
Without doubt Enviorment is key to success


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 24, 2009)

IMO its all about the enviroment and the skills of the grower! Sure some strain are predispositioned to yield more but if you don't no what your doing its all for not!


                                              Phatpharmer


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 24, 2009)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> Well I would have to agree UKCheese gives an excellent yeild,IMHO
> There must be others I also have NL they are ok but the cheese is better.


 

Uk Cheese is an excellent yeilder!


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 24, 2009)

A few of my friends have had great yeilds from OG kush, although as everyone else has already mentioned, the enviornment makes a difference !
Good luck and keep us informed  :ccc:


----------



## jmansweed (Jul 24, 2009)

Cinderalla 99, Space queen, Big Bud, Green spiret, Big Kahuna, OG Kush and Cheese all produce large amounts. I'm currently growing Bluecheese (Big Buddha seeds) - only clones at this point but I hear they'll be good also. Good luck in your search.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 24, 2009)

I had some freebie mazar last run. One of those was a total freak job. Nothing I had could keep up or match her weight. The closest thing to her were the other mazars at about 1/3 her output. These were up against a pppXbigbud cross and a couple other strains.


----------



## jmansweed (Jul 25, 2009)

Also check out  Arjans haze 1 - 2 - and 3 and Arjans Strawberry haze from Greenhouse. Killer Yeilds


----------



## MiracleDro (Jul 25, 2009)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Also check out  Arjans haze 1 - 2 - and 3 and Arjans Strawberry haze from Greenhouse. Killer Yeilds



The only problem with those is the height and they are like 12-14wk flowerer. Great strains though


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 25, 2009)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Cinderalla 99, Space queen, Big Bud, Green spiret, Big Kahuna, OG Kush and Cheese all produce large amounts. I'm currently growing Bluecheese (Big Buddha seeds) - only clones at this point but I hear they'll be good also. Good luck in your search.


 
That sounds interesting,will you update us on the progress of your Bluecheese if you would be so kind.

As for seeds this may be the best place to go, lot of history, The Mr Nice Seed Bank is owned by Shantibaba.IMHO


----------

